# Error : Word could not create a work file. Check Temp Environment Variable



## Learpy (Sep 23, 2008)

Every time I open Word this pops up. I can no longer insert pictures of clipart into my documents and I looked into the system properties/environment variables but am at a loss....someone who knows what this means please inform me as to what needs to be done so that my
program begins to work properly again. Thank you.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

There is some sort of problem with the Windows temp folder (perhaps deleted by mistake?). To check (and fix if needed) right click on "my computer" and select "properties". In the box that opens click on the "advanced" tab. Now click the button near the bottom marked "environment variables". The path to the Windows temp folder will be shown at the top part of the box. Check to see if the path actually exists or edit it to a folder of your own choosing. Check both "TEMP" and "TMP" and, if you alter them, make them use the same folder. Okay your way out and reboot. Now try the programs you are having difficulty with.


----------



## Pauline Walton (Jun 11, 2009)

Kev, THANK YOU you have just saved me from throwing the computer through the windor. Huge Help - Thanks Again

Just for others that are getting this problem apparently it is often caused by working from an attached removable hardrive directly rather than copying to the computer and then copying back to the hard drive once finished.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad it helped, Pauline. In answer to your email the same thing works in Vista and can be found by opening "System" (click Start, type "system" and select from list). Click on "Advanced System Settings" from the menus on the left and proceed as for XP.


----------



## PFCJAY (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm having the same problem only with vista. I checked the environment variable before and made sure it was the same as tmp and that the folder existed and it still pops up when i open word and when i try to open a downloaded word file it pops up about 3 times and doesn't load the pictures in the word document. any solutions or suggestions? I'm about ready to wipe the system here in a couple days because it's affecting me for work and i cannot afford this but i dont want to lose all the files and info i already have on my pc. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pauline Walton (Jun 11, 2009)

HI. I had vista too and the temp file in mine was the same but I found by renaming it totally it stopped the dramas that were happening. Hope this helps. Know the frustration


----------



## jarodsafehouse (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi!

I just started getting this error message tonight when I try to upload a word file to my DeVry online classes website. I uploaded a file there last week and all was fine.

I haven't seen the message pop up any other time so far while I am using Word. Any idea what the problem could be and how it could be fixed or could this be a problem with DeVry's site do you think??

I have checked the Temp folder paths and all seems to be ok ....


----------

